# Simple Css horizontal menu



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

I need a simple css horizontal menu.
It is going here www.bpsep.com
The site is 800 px wide.
I would like something that I can change to have the background be an image.
It had to have parent directories, and also subs.
I do not want something with java scripts and stuff, just something simple and effective. 
Maybe something similar to this, but not so dang complicated  I did get this to work, but I would like something less complicated...http://www.ex-designz.net/template/tempdetail.asp?temp_id=300
Thanks!


----------



## caraewilton (Nov 7, 2007)

Stu Nichols has a selection of fantastic css only menus.
Have a look here.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menus/dd_valid.html
That is along the lines of what I am looking for, although I like to have more than one option.
Caraewilton, I like the one you have on your site and I would use that one, but for this application, it really needs to be a drop down.
Thanks


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone else have any good simple drop down ideas?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Simple? Not with cross-browser CSS menus, thanks to IE. 

I've used this menu combined with another one of Stu's menus on a site.

Peace...


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

> Simple? Not with cross-browser CSS menus, thanks to IE.


Ok, let me clarify, no java script.
No tomdkat, thats not what I want. Something along the lines of this http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menus/dd_valid.html but I would like another option.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Like Stu's Ultimate Drop Down menu? There are a TON of menus on his site, all are CSS only (I believe).

Peace...


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Can you attach a zip of the css and html? I do not see one?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Nope since you can save the XHTML file and the CSS from the demo page itself. Scroll down to get the link to the XHTML for the menu in text format. You can view the HTML source of the demo page to see the CSS stylesheet, which is documented with comments.

Good luck! 

Peace...


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok.
Sounds good, ill test 'er out.
Thanks.


----------

